

Did Facebook steal the idea of Timeline from Lifeblob? - akarambir
http://www.pluggd.in/facebook-timeline-and-lifeblob-297/

======
icebraining
Photos and events over a timeline. Yes, it's an idea so far out and original
that FB couldn't possibly have come up with it themselves.

Come on, the only thing interesting here is the implementation, and that seems
fairly different in most ways. The basic idea is nothing extraordinary and
certainly many people could come up with it. In fact, there were similar
concepts done manually for historical figures.

